# How to lose weight with RT3 and Conversion issues?



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Ive tried for 10 years to fix a low ft4 to ft3 ratio and to rid myself of RT3, it just isnt happening. In the last year I have put on 20kg but I havnt changed my diet.

I am fairly sedantary.

Should I exercise and how much is too much? I have read over exercising can be bad too.

I was planning on doing a body weight circuit and a 30 minute walk every second day to start with.

Im not sure how many calories I should be looking to lose per week, would 1lb be too much?

I hate diets because I hate cooking. I like to pick up food and eat it, thats why fruit and me get along.

Also I have bad digestion so it needs a bit of a rest, my LES is very raw, so cant drink coffee etc without reflux.


----------



## DanG (Apr 17, 2018)

I had high RT3 but it's all gone now after daily selenium.

Also, I went on T3 only for awhile. That probably helped a lot. I can't remember what my RT3 was before going on T3 only, but if there's no T4 in your system, there will be no RT3.


----------



## Hopeful (Apr 10, 2018)

It's really hard to say without seeing your lab results. What is your autoimmune status, your levels of thyroid antibodies, TPO and TG? Elevated antibodies can cause conversion and RT3 problems. Are you sure it's an RT3 problem and just not Ft3 and Ft4 not being in the right part of the lab range? If not optimized, this can cause your symptoms.

If it really is your RT3, most importantly, what is your Reverse T3 Ratio? What your TSH, Ft3, Ft4, thyroid antibody, RT3 and RT3 Ratio, and the lab ranges?

Sorry, but your diet is a big problem. All that fruit is definitely not helping and will definitely cause weight gain. Fruit is just an excess of carbohydrates and not much else. Too much fruit can cause unbalanced glucose and possibly contribute to diabetes. If you want to be healthy, you will need to eat the right balance of protein, carbohydrates, and fat. Forget the fruit and processed convenience foods. A 30 minute walk and some weight training is definitely not over exercising. That is basically minimal exercise. People need to move around all day and not be sedentary to be healthy.


----------

